# How many current/ex military members?



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*Are you current/ex-military?*​
Yep, currently in the military 1713.60%Yes, I'm ex-military 4536.00%Nope, never been in the military 4435.20%Nope, but plan to be1915.20%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was just wondering how many UK-M members are current or ex-military?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

ex royal irish


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm current, leaving in August tho. Why the curiousity?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pure curiosity. I've become increasingly aware that a lot of people on UK-M are involved with the army. It's not something that I'm that familiar with because my family rarely talked about it (I think that they didn't want to encourage me to join) but it seems a lot of people on here are in the army


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ex Mil here... I could tell you what I did but then I would have to wake you up from the boredom


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> Ex Mil here... I could tell you what I did but then I would have to wake you up from the boredom


Oh I'm curious now....what is it that you used to do?


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

ex engineer back in the day lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

noodlemeister at your service


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ex PTI in Royal Navy, got medically discharged this year.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Am ex mil too


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Katy said:


> Oh I'm curious now....what is it that you used to do?


meet me in the fawn and firkin in leicester square... wear a red carnation and a purple hat... no wait that clashes... make it a white hat... 

Air force... you could say it was communications and search and rescue work...


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Lightyy so your not in the RAF but you want to go straight in as a SNCO???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

7 years infantry then 5 years attached to the special forces , 12 years in total


----------



## staffspeted (Sep 22, 2003)

Ex RAF here


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

X SAM Operator....


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

lightyy said:


> yes mate, you can go direct entry as snco atc  its the same process as officers applying, e.g aptitude test, hangar exercises


Air Training Corps??? ATC?


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

I`m ex.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Lightyy I didnt know that I knew a few women in ATC when I was in and none of them were SNCO all SAC


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Currently serving in the Royal Navy and will be for another 28 years until I retire. 28 more years of free gyms...about £10,000 in gym fees saved.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Wanted to join the Marines for years when I was younger, got caught up in my comfortable lifestyle... think about it from time to time, it would change my life but not sure whether or not it would be for the better. I live next to RAF Brize Norton and I've seen blokes go out fresh faced, well balanced people and come back shadows of themselves. I like to think that wouldn't be me but you just don't know.


----------



## ant.lewis (Oct 26, 2008)

Army, 23 years and still in, living the dream!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Wanted to join the Marines for years when I was younger, got caught up in my comfortable lifestyle... think about it from time to time, it would change my life but not sure whether or not it would be for the better. I live next to RAF Brize Norton and I've seen blokes go out fresh faced, well balanced people and come back shadows of themselves. I like to think that wouldn't be me but you just don't know.


I wouldn't really recommend it mate, if you like you life on the outside then you have too much to give up. It's great for young people with little else to do and people with little on the outside. That's just my personal opinion from first hand experience. Others WILL disagree.


----------



## Royston (May 24, 2011)

chris27 said:


> ex royal irish


+1 but now TA PTI


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

niall01 said:


> I wouldn't really recommend it mate, if you like you life on the outside then you have too much to give up. It's great for young people with little else to do and people with little on the outside. That's just my personal opinion from first hand experience. Others WILL disagree.


Hence why I picked TA....best of both worlds  No STAB jokes please


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

lightyy said:


> yeah recently introduced it i believe its because they are cutting back on officers and this is a cheaper alternative, jst from what i heard off a boarding officer at oasc


There are numerous direct SNCO routes into RAF


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

lightyy said:


> yes....


Aircrew jobs - electronic warfare, linguist, acoustic, crewman. Check out the RAF careers website.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

served in marine corp but nothing special, any man who's not sickenly obese or skinny has to serve in military in my country, and it was just my luck I ended up be in marine corp.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

lightyy said:


> i go on teh website most days mate, not sure what your getting at :L


What do you mean? Someone said they didn't know you could enter as an SNCO, so I said there were a number of SNCO routes in. You asked me to clarify. I am not "getting at" anything.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i done 12 1/2 years in the RAF, been out 15 years now though


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

I send a few parcels to my mate who's in the marines doing a 6 stretch in Helmand. I also know the man behind Bravo Two Zero and the chief recruiting geezer for the Marines but have no intention of ever ever joining up. Have been asked many times to consider it, I just don't have the mental strength those boys do. To be honest, I don't want to either.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

lightyy said:


> seemed as though you were trying to make a point, i went on the website the only recruiting snco branch atm is atc i believe


Wasn't trying to make a point at all mate. Maybe the other NCO direct entry branches aren't recruiting atm. Cutbacks and all that.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

narraboth said:


> served in marine corp but nothing special, any man who's not sickenly obese or skinny has to serve in military in my country, and it was just my luck I ended up be in marine corp.


This is what this country needs to do......bring back National Service!!!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

9 years in the infantry, proper [email protected]


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Disagree I will.
> 
> Speak for yourself mate. I and many others I know, had lots to do when they joined and lots of opportunities on the outside.
> 
> Don't Tar everyone under the same brush as yourself


I didn't tar anyone with any brush. I made it clear I was expressing my personal opinion.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I hate it now, i want to get out. been in 9 years and its changed so much. no good blokes anymore


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> I hate it now, i want to get out. been in 9 years and its changed so much. no good blokes anymore


I agree. There's no time or money for anything but deployments and preps, very little of the jollies (AT, runs ashore) that used to make it so much better. All the good blokes leave. I'm due out in August this year and cannot wait.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Your view makes the Armed Forces, sound like an easy route out of life, for no hopers, who NEED to join. and it really isn't like that.


I didn't mean that at all. I am IN the armed forces I know what it is "really like." I have nothing but respect for my comrades. They are by no stretch of the imagination no hopers.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

niall01 said:


> I agree. There's no time or money for anything but deployments and preps, very little of the jollies (AT, runs ashore) that used to make it so much better. All the good blokes leave. I'm due out in August this year and cannot wait.


Labour destroyed the armed forces, now the Tories are going to take the wrath for Labours mis judgement.

i personally dont see a future in the Armer Forces, it just keeps getting smaller and smaller and more is getting asked every time. Pay is pants aswel considering.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

a little tip to all ex military people you should try high intensity training because your bodies are not used to that level of intensity your bodies should respond much better to it than normal hardworking folk?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ex REME


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did 10yrs in the RN


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

More opinions please! I want to join the RAF after my A-levels to become a pilot but it's now closed.


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Potential Royal Marines Course 2nd August


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Thanks for that tip........................................


He clearly hasn't been through P-Coy or the Commando Course...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ex army, 3 years, RRW


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i did 10yrs in the RN


10 years of being in confined spaces with men, nice 



Lewis92 said:


> Potential Royal Marines Course 2nd August


Good luck with that, you'l need it.



9inchesofheaven said:


> He clearly hasn't been through P-Coy or the Commando Course...


few of my mates done the commando course as our battalion got joined to 3 Commando Brigade, now the defence cuts have come in they have fooked us off and now i am laughing at them as that course means fook all now lol.



chilisi said:


> Thanks for that tip........................................


LOL


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ex Bootneck.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

1 year bootneck then 12years RAF Armourer, been out 11 years now


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chris l said:


> 1 year bootneck then 12years RAF Armourer, been out 11 years now


lol - "A", I'm an armourer..."B", I'm an armourer lol


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

In the Army Air Corps. its ok we get to fly round in helicopters and have sexy femail officers like this one..


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I've noticed that everyone here has stated a hat regiment thus far - not good enough!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

rifles....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pistols...  sorry thought we were naming weapons


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

EX RAF here, 12 yrs, two tours of Basra, one of Afghan, one in Kuwait.

Some cushy ones too, Australia, New Mexico, Vegas, Acension Island (went fishing)........


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to paint ball a lot.


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> I used to paint ball a lot.


You used to paint balls? Why? Were you a bad lad? Or did the lads pay you to do it


----------



## MR XXL (May 17, 2011)

Ex para


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

lightyy said:


> good luck when it opens mate youll need it, im going through the same proccess that you will and trust me its not easy. this year they put all the scores needed on aptitude tests up and they are a lot more difficult and longer as they have bigger battery of tests for pilots now. oh and expect a lot more cuts along the line in interviews ect cos they did with us


Oh man! I wonder if it will open again. Went to Pilot Training College's open night and its £80,000 for the "Pilot programme/training" but if you choose to go to uni for BSn it's £110,000.

Good luck to you mate, hope you get in!


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Formerly LI since first enlisting back in '96, now Rifles TA. I've done more Op tours as TA than I did as a reg, and God have I seen how the Army has changed. Some for the better, but unfortunately too much for the worse. Going back to the sandpit very very soon for one last jollie before hanging up my kit and moving to the sunny South of France for pastures new!!

My advice to anyone thinking of joining the army, more specifically the Infantry (Paras/Marines/Reg Army ect) nowadays is thus: You will almost certainly go to Afghan to fight, so unless you are prepared to shoot, kill and maim then don't waste the Army's time in joining. Forget about all the cuddly fluffy media stories about helping people and all that crap. Thats just a load of old cobblers to make civvies feel good. Good old propaganda at it's best! We infanteers don't hand out flowers and chocolates. Far too many young lads are joining nowadays because they've played a bit of Modern Warfare and think it's a game. And to be even more un-PC, the Army is a single persons world. Training is hard-ish by todays somewhat lax standards, but Op tours are absolutely mentally and physically unrelenting and unforgiving.

You'll make mates in the army that will be a different kind of mate to your civvie mates. Civvie mates might back you up if the SHTF, but your Army mates will back you up no matter what. Apart from that, it's a canny life. Good luck.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Ex Royal Navy. 5 years service.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Never been to army . After reading posts feeling a bit jealous .I'm sure women love soldiers , don't they Katy ?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Applying for The Marines in July.


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

ex royol scots dragoons gaurds,

challenger 2 weapons operator/gunner

2 tours of iraq,telic 7,telic 12


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol - "A", I'm an armourer..."B", I'm an armourer lol


trade group 1 pay band 1  easy life


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Currently 6 1/2 years serving RN (wafu) and being made redundant, I'll be a civvie in March next year and can't fooking wait tbh, being in the forces is an awesome adventure, been all over, done some crazy things that only forces persons could appreciate - things I wouldn't admit to any civvie, made some fantastic friends and had many good times , but now I just want a normal life lol

I know when I leave for better or worse, I'll miss it either way...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

jeez almost 50% are ex-mil so far! I live in aldershot so I know lots of military/ex military and seeing people walk round in uniform is the norm but would prob be a strange site in other parts of the country. Not army myself though did want to be a para for sometime whehn I was 18ish.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i think i may go into the SAS, they keep asking me to join booooring, wont leave me alone.

or maybe i was dreaming. Yawn, yes i think i was


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I heard they wanted you to join MI6 and become 0014. Twice as good as James Bond


I heard they wanted a white sock detective??


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

stev249er said:


> Formerly LI since first enlisting back in '96, now Rifles TA. I've done more Op tours as TA than I did as a reg, and God have I seen how the Army has changed. Some for the better, but unfortunately too much for the worse. Going back to the sandpit very very soon for one last jollie before hanging up my kit and moving to the sunny South of France for pastures new!!
> 
> My advice to anyone thinking of joining the army, more specifically the Infantry (Paras/Marines/Reg Army ect) nowadays is thus: You will almost certainly go to Afghan to fight, so unless you are prepared to shoot, kill and maim then don't waste the Army's time in joining. Forget about all the cuddly fluffy media stories about helping people and all that crap. Thats just a load of old cobblers to make civvies feel good. Good old propaganda at it's best! We infanteers don't hand out flowers and chocolates. Far too many young lads are joining nowadays because they've played a bit of Modern Warfare and think it's a game. And to be even more un-PC, the Army is a single persons world. Training is hard-ish by todays somewhat lax standards, but Op tours are absolutely mentally and physically unrelenting and unforgiving.
> 
> You'll make mates in the army that will be a different kind of mate to your civvie mates. Civvie mates might back you up if the SHTF, but your Army mates will back you up no matter what. Apart from that, it's a canny life. Good luck.


Well said. Ex Infantry myself, remember being asked after Afghan if it felt good to be rebuilding a country. People didn't like my response of, "I'm an Infantry man and didn't do any rebuilding. All I did was shoot and blow stuff/bad guys up"! I agree that the image of warfare has been too softened by gaming and films.


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Got out in August last year after 8 years..... Still can't adjust, that's why I'm thinking of going back....

Can anyone guess which force i served with....... 20p mix for the winner!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RMC... said:


> Got out in August last year after 8 years..... Still can't adjust, that's why I'm thinking of going back....
> 
> Can anyone guess which force i served with....... 20p mix for the winner!!


Cub scouts?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

RMC... said:


> Got out in August last year after 8 years..... Still can't adjust, that's why I'm thinking of going back....
> 
> Can anyone guess which force i served with....... 20p mix for the winner!!


Rainbows...  me for the win??!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

I passed para selection and was meant to start in 3 days, currently healing a bout of tendonitis so hoping to get the july 11th intake.

gutted aint the word


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chris l said:


> trade group 1 pay band 1  easy life


Me too baby...RIGGER, "A" tech fukin "A"


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

chilisi said:


> That sounds Gay. A Potential Royal Marine wouldn't quit like that


Really? my mate who passed his PRMC last week put it off for 3 months because he had runners knee.

He is slow though, runs 1.5 miles in 10 mins, which is a fail for the parachute regiment.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

chilisi said:


> How does that work? RM for 1 year?


Joined RM, didnt suit shall we say so i switched service. I had to PVR and go through the selection process for RAF.

I know a lad who's still in the RAF, started as an Armourer did 5 years but wanted to switch trades, the only way he could do it was to PVR and go through the selection process all over agian for his current trade rigger


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Marines aint all that


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Me too baby...RIGGER, "A" tech fukin "A"[/quote
> 
> anyone can be a rigger, us plumbers are special in more ways than one :tongue:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

chilisi said:


> HA HA oh really


You don't believe me?

The marines have to do 10:30 after a 12:30 1.5 mile

We had to do 9:18 after a 24:30 3.5 mile.

His 10 mins would have been a fail for PRAC


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Ok mate I believe you..


You can look up the standards by googling PRMC and PRAC rather than smugly pretending I'm making it up


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I don't really care mate. I was having a joke with you. A sense of humour is a good quality to have in the armed forces


lol, true.

i'm a little bit sensitive about having to delay training is all.

but tendonitis only gets worse if u dont rest it, better to give it 6 weeks now than try and make it thru and get binned or MD'd


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

the one thing i miss more than anything is the twisted sense of humour, it's just not the same in civvy street


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Ex 1 Para 7 Year !

Been out almost 5year now !

Best experiences of my life would recommend anyone joining up if you want to live your life not just exist in life!


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

chris l said:


> the one thing i miss more than anything is the twisted sense of humour, it's just not the same in civvy street


I often get civvies misjudging my humour simply because to them it's seriously twisted, yet to fellow bods it's part of the norm.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Currently serving in the Royal Navy and will be for another 28 years until I retire. 28 more years of free gyms...about £10,000 in gym fees saved.


Can I get free gyms if I join the T.A?


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I served on Hms Albion for over 2 years. You lot do have a good time onboard and ashore


You an LC chilisi??? worked off all the lsl`s and fearless but left the branch before Ocean and Albion came in-did ocean wave sadly without ocean-lol...


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

RMC... said:


> Got out in August last year after 8 years..... Still can't adjust, that's why I'm thinking of going back....
> 
> Can anyone guess which force i served with....... 20p mix for the winner!!


1st battalion of the Royal seen off brigade me thinks-lol-same here mate but sadly i`m too old and hanging out-OH and my knees don't work anymore-lol


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Marines aint all that


Their recruiting Bro-give it a go-you`ll find that they ARE all that and the chicks fekin love Royal.....Royal Marines or Royal Machines??? a bit of both..


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

A Bootneck for 23 years with regular and reserve service-still RMR at the mo but too old and waiting to get the heave ho.....Loved it and wish i could do it all over,,still get the same buzz when i stick the MCGB on as i did then......


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ex Coldstream


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Ex Army 1 PWRR - Tigers all the way baby


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I was an LC. I've heard many stories about Fearless!


The only time i stayed for any amount of time on her a CPO gave the lads shoit-so they got hammered and hessian sacked the bloke,tied him up and maskered him to the overhead pipes-lol......Jack didn't appreciate the lads effort at fine art :whistling: -cracking stuff..I worked mainly on small boats and VP`s so i was usually in and out...


----------



## reno0007 (Jun 22, 2010)

RMC... said:


> Got out in August last year after 8 years..... Still can't adjust, that's why I'm thinking of going back....
> 
> Can anyone guess which force i served with....... 20p mix for the winner!!


Either you made WO1 in 8 years or you were an officer, or maybe using some1 else's beret ?


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

9inchesofheaven said:


> He clearly hasn't been through P-Coy or the Commando Course...


or any form of infantry training.


----------



## michael2516 (Jun 21, 2011)

ex 1st Batt royal Irish


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Current


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

well EX or CURRENT... my hat goes of to all you guys for risking it for us civilians...


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Still in two minds really - Have another year at uni to decide, potentially another two if i do my masters.

Hopefully Royal Navy aircrew officer - Already have private pilots license, and will be joining up with a a degree in Electrical & Electronic Engineering. However if i don't get aircrew, Will either do AIB again for engineering officer, or slum it up on civvy street.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

staffspeted said:


> Ex RAF here


shhhhhhhhhh...............


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Infantry aged 17, naval CPN aged 25.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Me too.

United States Marine Corps (USMC)

Infantry

Got out 25 years ago!


----------



## Airborne Shaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Ex Para


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep im in!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

niall01 said:


> What do you mean? Someone said they didn't know you could enter as an SNCO, so I said there were a number of SNCO routes in. You asked me to clarify. I am not "getting at" anything.


not read the whole thread yet, but i cant believe you can enter as SNCO. If you are deployed, want it or not you could find yourself being on guard duty, in command of say 4 lancejacks who have been serving for a few years, on the gate. A mate of mine did just that as a sergeant NURSE! she shat herself with the responsibility, good nurse, not held a rifle since basic though. And this was op telic bloody one! not good, so to join as an snco, didnt know they do that but not good if you can. with rank comes responsibility etc.

Sooo glad im out now.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> a little tip to all ex military people you should try high intensity training because your bodies are not used to that level of intensity your bodies should respond much better to it than normal hardworking folk?


wow what a whopper!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Marines aint all that


Marines bloody are!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

NCO in the Brownies, currently attached to 22nd regiment the Beavers!

In all seriousness though, I have thought about joining TA/Reserves in one of the branches, which ever is easier to get into which I know is exactly the kind of attitude they arent looking for but..... I would like to serve/help in some way as I've got tremendous respect for the job they do. Would hate to be in combat but I do want to help people so it could happen same as with anyone I guess and would just have to get on with it, even if it is only 21 days of the year or what ever reserves do.


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

ex infantry 7 yrs service 1 royal anglian GOOD TIMES:thumb:


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

currently barred for life from the armed forces but the law changes this year and hopefully I can join, want to go paras


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> currently barred for life from the armed forces but the law changes this year and hopefully I can join, want to go paras


What happened? lol


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> What happened? lol


criminal record mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lots of serving members in this thread on gear :whistling:


----------



## YatesY (Dec 27, 2012)

Used to be in the TA did 7 years


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, me. Saw two wars, a few skirmishes.....good bits, bad bits. Learned a lot.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ex Parachute Regiment


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes I am ex army.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

freeline said:


> I send a few parcels to my mate who's in the marines doing a 6 stretch in Helmand. I also know the man behind Bravo Two Zero and the chief recruiting geezer for the Marines but have no intention of ever ever joining up. Have been asked many times to consider it, I just don't have the mental strength those boys do. To be honest, I don't want to either.


So that's a no then.

Nice name dropping though.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm ex reme.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Yup


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Ex Parachute Regiment


Ewwww smelly paras!! :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Ewwww smelly paras!! :laugh:


Shut it crap hat!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Shut it crap hat!


 :001_tt2:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Civvi street is good, but never been so bored and lonely lol


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Civvi street is good, but never been so bored and lonely lol


still alive and got your limbs though, gotta prefer it eh


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

like solitary confinement, don't talk to anyone but family and people on facebook. Gone from having loads of friends close by to a none existant social life x


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> like solitary confinement, don't talk to anyone but family and people on facebook. Gone from having loads of friends close by to a none existant social life x


I haven't met a single soldier who hasn't said the same/similar when they first came out. You'll get used to it.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I haven't met a single soldier who hasn't said the same/similar when they first came out. You'll get used to it.


I hope so mate x


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

currently in the application process... just waiting on a date for selection.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> I hope so mate x


You'll be fine. Think about it, when you're in, your life revolves around what the Army wants. You're told what to do and where to go most of the time. After a good few years of service to then suddenly not have that will feel weird at first. What you doing now by the way?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im ex RAF Police!! 6 years back in the 80's... dull as dishwater!!! Walked around a Nuke site with a huge German Shepherd getting cold and bored.... Still had a few laughs and met some good people.

Sorry......not cool....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> You'll be fine. Think about it, when you're in, your life revolves around what the Army wants. You're told what to do and where to go most of the time. After a good few years of service to then suddenly not have that will feel weird at first. What you doing now by the way?


just got a job at B&Q, from the scoff que to the dole que to B&Q lol.

My dad offered me an apprenticeship but i turned it down as im off travelling for a few years so just want a normal job to get me by mate.


----------



## TobyUK1436114838 (Apr 16, 2012)

If the service time for the army is lowered to 3 or even 2 in times of need I would join for a tour or 2 and see how it goes. I do fancy playing my part in the family history of war.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Did 9 years in the army total..

5 in the Irish guards followed by a 5 year break and back in to the artillery for my last 4..


----------

